# new year new brute =)



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

thats right i fig its a new year so the brute should get new make over for new year

1 29backs crushed
2 big gun evo full system
3 stripped camo plastics
4 lime green racks and hl springs
5 vfj clutching
6 boss-noss 20 shot
7 dyno tuned
bike should handle like new machine


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

You know before and after pics are a must for this one.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

:agreed: if not then we get to break out the :ban:

we need some install pics and how to's if we dont already have them. Youll love the nitrous


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cant wait!!!!!!!!! :rockn:


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

i will try to do a how to for the big gun evo pipe since no 1 has one and for the nos set up as well if things go good bike will be tuned with noss at end of january to middle of feb and first race i am doin is atv ******* natinals i will post pic of how bike looks now


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

before


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Ummm I call BS on 29 backs


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lilbigtonka said:


> Ummm I call BS on 29 backs


must be typo........ :agreed:


----------



## beach83 (Nov 5, 2010)

Id like to see a how to on stripping the camo off. Been thinking about doing it, just not sure how.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

his sig says 30 bax...


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Maby 2 sets 1 for ride and the "29 Crushed" for race?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There are no 29 backs.... was his point... 28 and 30 and 32


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

sorry type its 29 laws crushed.... so used to 30s lol


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Pressure washer? Isn't it like a dip style application? The camo, I mean. 1000 grit sandpaper? Someone has done this, i'm sure. 
A friend of mine had a camo Foreman, and I could just use my fingernail to pop his off. One small piece at a time, mind you, It all started when he used a pressure washer on it. Good luck with the removal, and post some pics of it. Before & After shots, please


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah somewhere on here is the removal process all typed out. I dont remember who posted it or where it is but it's here somewhere haha..


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

ya i was wonderin about that the other day too. also is it shiny black when you take it off? and will it do on all year models?


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

from what i read it only does the camo, blue, or silver since those are painted fenders from kawi and are black base coat.. it is also more of a dull black but with a lil tireshine looks shiny black..

i got all the camo striped off and now i am left with a tanish color... it was a lil to cold for stripper to work to get it down to black today.. so tommmrow i will be back at it i do not have a camrea but my freind does so i will try and get pics and post for all of you and maybe try a write up...

big gun evo full system will be orderd tommmrow morning and hopefully will be on and tuned before new years...

been talking with boss-noss to get perfect set up for my system and hopfeully that is orderd before end of january..


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I wrote one up and think it might be in the how tos any of the pics you see of my black brute is the black that is stripped from camo.



















all the others are to dirty to tell anything about the color ill se what else i can dig up


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

ill trad u black plastic for that camo


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

sorry to late already stripped the plastics today....


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ok update for all pics soon to follow plsastics are stripped down to black and a big PAIN if i do it agian i would buy black plastics...

hl springs were yellow and now green and as i type this racks getting preped for green 


big gun pipe should be hre wensday


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ok i got front painted and shocks all painted now just waitng on fuel pump and my big gun to show up here some pics lmk how u like it


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

You forgot that 10" CATVOS lift man!

How much did you give for you big gun EVO....I was looking today....cheapest I found was 375 shipped.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

ThaMule said:


> cheapest I found was 375 shipped.


WOW..at that price.. might get me one...where at man?


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

375 shipped... i wanted 10inch lift but truck need tires, fuel pump went out on atv, and anytime i had money saved for it something came up... its like i am dommed to never pay cash for anything just finance everything lol


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

thanx i think i gonna do some custom floor boards, so when i race they good and trail ride good to best of both worlds lol


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> WOW..at that price.. might get me one...where at man?


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...sPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_1885wt_1152


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

thats place i got mine from people really nice to deal with


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ok i got big gun pipe on and re did snorkle to the 3inch and man what a diff it works on muzzy tune like a dream but will be at the dyno to be spot on after new year


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ok i got pic of big gun on and man does it sound sweet and ride so much better than hmf swamp..









and i got all plastics and racks back on 










and this is what bike started at









fuel pump went out and cost me my nitrous money =( so hopefully in next months i add the nitrous system


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Sweet bike! Looks great:rockn:


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Need some video so we can hear that sweet sound!


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

my freind got one yesterday he on shift working now when he off i see if i can get him to post it it sounds sooooo good so much better then my hmf swamp did


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

The plastics aren't a pain IF it is hot outside it just peels off like a candy wrapper. But when its could out the active ingredients do not react and it just doesn't work. But anyway glad you got it taken care of looks good


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ya i live in south florida and the one time i want it to be hot we have weather in the 60s


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

I really like the look and sound of that Big Gun. Price is good too. Too bad I have to pay 6% sales tax because I live in WV! That would make it $397.50...Might have one of my out of state buddies buy it for me when I'm ready to get one


----------



## ncpopo (Dec 24, 2010)

Great looking bike!! You sure have changed it from what it was.


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

thanx i been working hard on it


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

[ame=http://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a185/jrpro130/?action=view&current=VIDEO0004.mp4]







[/ame]


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

thats a sweeeeeet sounding brute


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

crom a zone said:


> thats place i got mine from people really nice to deal with


I just ordered the Big Gun from the same place you did. Did it include all the hardware to mount it, including the quiet core? 

The seller includes this statement on the sale: _"...there will be no warranty offered, or returns unless we made a mistake with your item. Sometimes, the hardware is missing even though the item is new. Because of the price we sell these items at, the hardware cannot be guaranteed."_ :12:


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

yes came with everything evan quiet core and big gun stickers too


----------

